# New 36G Bow Front Setup/Stocking



## budman90 (Mar 30, 2015)

So I just recently inherited a new to me 36 Gallon bow front aquarium, and I'm currently in the process of cycling/setting up the tank along with determining how I want to stock it. Now to preface this, I'm a total newbie when it comes to aquariums, with this being my first legitimate setup besides cheapo goldfish tanks. With that said, I'm looking to make it a colorful and somewhat interesting tank, something I can enjoy. This is what brought me to the cichlid forum.

After doing a bit of research I'm coming up somewhat stumped on how I should stock this tank. I like the color and activeness of cichlids, but I'm not so sure I want to do a species specific tank. I think variety would be nice. So far I've seen suggestions of bolivian ram pairs for tanks in my size, with a mixture of tetras or angelfish, along with maybe some bottom feeder type fish like cory cats. Does anyone have any input on this? Again, I'm completely open to suggestions as I'm very new to all of this. I'm attempting a fishless cycle at the moment, so I have plenty of time to make a decision on stocking.

Also, along with my stocking question, how should I decorate/setup this tank? Currently I just have your standard coarse aquarium gravel on the bottom with a small cave feature in the middle. I'd like to add some rocks and maybe even some basic live plants. Any suggestions here would be greatly appreciated as well. I have a penguin 200 biowheel filter, along with a submersible heater.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!!

What are the dimensions of your bow front tank, this will help determine what will work for your size tank.


----------



## budman90 (Mar 30, 2015)

Sorry should have mentioned that. Its 30"W x 15"D x 20"H


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Check out This article from the Library for a 20 long aquarium, you will need to scroll to the bottom of the page for South American suggestions. This will give you at least a basic idea of species to stock despite the 36 bow being a taller/wider tank.


----------



## budman90 (Mar 30, 2015)

So looking at that article, it seems like I should stick with a pair of smaller South American cichlid, add in a few Cory cat fish, and a school of tetra?

It listed a few specific groupings, but I'm assuming I can mix and match somewhat, correct?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I think a pair of Rams, a school of smaller tetras(so you can stock more and have more of a schooling effect), a Bristlenosed pleco/Ottos would make for a real nice tank.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

budman90 said:


> So looking at that article, it seems like I should stick with a pair of smaller South American cichlid, add in a few Cory cat fish, and a school of tetra?
> 
> It listed a few specific groupings, but I'm assuming I can mix and match somewhat, correct?


Each 'box' is the suggested amount and species of fish for 1 tank so the Cookie Cutter setup lists 5 'box' suggestions. I wouldn't combine the different options unless someone with more experience chimes in with suggestions.


----------



## budman90 (Mar 30, 2015)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> I think a pair of Rams, a school of smaller tetras(so you can stock more and have more of a schooling effect), a Bristlenosed pleco/Ottos would make for a real nice tank.


I like that plan. Can I have a bristle nosed pleco and ottos, or is it one or the other? Also, how many tetras for a decent school given my tank size?


----------



## budman90 (Mar 30, 2015)

Bump. Can anyone tell me what my maximum fish load should be for this tank? Looking at two rams, some tetras (not sure on size or amount), and some sort of algae eater/bottom feed cat (cory cat or the afformentioned otto)(plecos seem like they are more trouble than they are worth). Can I add angel fish to this list, or is that a no no? Stil have to cycle my tank, just changed my substrate out from coarse gravel to black diamond 30/60 grit sand. Looks much more natural IMO.

Thanks again.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I like the rummynose- 8 should do it
Bristlenose plecos stay small; around 4" or so. Not so much trouble. They along with Ottos can help with algae. I'd do one BN or 2/3 Ottos.
Pair of Rams.
You could try a small school of Cories. Choose a smaller species.


----------



## budman90 (Mar 30, 2015)

Can I have the corys with the plect, as the pleco is more of an algea eater, and the corys are bottom feeders?

So it would be:

2 Bolivian Rams (i hear they are easier to maintain than german blues)
8 Smaller Tetra (the rummynose look pretty cool)
1 BN Pleco
4 Cory Cats?

Is this overloading my tank? Obviously I wont add them all at once. I'll probably do just the tetras until I can get everything stable after the cycle is complete. I like the idea that the corys can eat the leftover food that ends up on my sand substrate.


----------



## budman90 (Mar 30, 2015)

Also, I just tested my tank water, and I'm getting a PH level of almost 8.4. I tested the water out of my tap and it only read 7.5. Whats up with that? Could it be the black diamond sand? Is this too high for the fish I'm planning on stocking? My water is hard as well.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

If you want to allocate the quota for more fish, you can cut on the algae eater fish and get snails such as horned snails instead. Horned snails can't reproduced in freshwater so they won't multiply there 

For smaller species of corries, adolfoi fits the bill. It's smaller than aeneus and sterbai. Pygmy corry is one of the smallest corries, however they mostly stay in the mid of the tank so they beat the purpose of having bottom feeders.

You can also go the African cichlid route as a better option for hard water. I love Tanganyikan cichlids especially shell dwellers for their interesting behaviours. What they lack in colors, they make up in their antics. It's very enjoyable watching them.


----------



## budman90 (Mar 30, 2015)

Well I just realized that I dosed my tank with 3ppm of ammonia today which is probably what threw my pH reading through the roof. Is the hard water a huge deal? Its not super hard, but its definitely not soft.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Most fish can adapt.

Before having RO unit, I kept discus for several years at TDS 210 and pH 7.6 and they keep growing.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I would stock the tank with what you have above.

Concerning your water...
I'm on a well. 7.4 out of the tap; 8.4 after 24 hours. It's not uncommon for pH to rise or fall after a period of time from the tap. Depends on your kH as this ties into stability. If your kH is very low, it will cause a pH a drop. pH fluctuation also has something to do with being exposed to air/CO2 as well... I don't remember. I'm guessing you're in the same situation as me. I have BN plecos that do well on my hard water and do breed. But where I am living now, I only keep moderately hard/hard water fish like those from CA or African Rift lakes. Can you find out your gH and kH?

Tank raised fish are generally adaptable. Bolivians would be the much better option over GBR. Can't comment on the tetras or cories.


----------



## budman90 (Mar 30, 2015)

my KH is around 120. GH is around 150. This is using a cheapo test strip kit, so its tough to read.
This is tank water im measuring.


----------



## budman90 (Mar 30, 2015)

If my hardness and pH stay high I will certainly take a look at the south american varients. They look like they have some pretty interesting ones too.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Rummy nose tetras and corries (sterbai and aeneus albino) live several years in my tank with TDS 210 and pH 7.6.

I thought GH is on scale 0 - 16 and KH is 0 - 20?


----------

